# Can the iPad run synergy?



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to use my mouse on the iPad when I am at my desktop. The iPad would function as another screen for my computer.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I doubt you'll see synergy for the ipad as there is no mouse cursor.

and to use the ipad as a 2nd display would require some type of video input on the ipad which it doesn't have. Perhaps an accessory could use the dock connector as a video input, but that's reaching at this point.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

. beejacon


----------



## mrlarter (Nov 25, 2007)

I had friends asking if there was a fat finger app for the iphone, this sort of solves that eh...


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

"I was always taught to respect my elders but it keeps getting harder and harder to find one." 

What does this mean?


----------



## godofodd (Jul 13, 2010)

I know, I know, it's an old post, but it's finally been done: YouTube - BTstack SynergyClient for iOS Synergy on the iPad!

I'm sure you know by now as well that the iPad can be used as a second monitor, though only with Snow Leopard, I believe. Synergy allowing the mouse cursor to control the iOS itself is fantastic, though. It works on the iPhone, too. Now, once he gets keyboard support, the Text app will be the world's greatest IM.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

There's always Air Display.


----------

